# Using a supported spindle



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I finally made a video of me spinning with a supported spindle ... if you are curious, you can watch it here:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpgpXgo0Vto"]here[/ame] 

Supported spindling is excellent if you have physical issues that make treadling difficult, and/or if you have upper body issues that make holding a suspended spindle for long periods a challenge.

I can spin in my recliner, even when I am very weary. I can do this even when my ankles have blown out, as they do periodically, requiring me to walk (very carefully) with a cane and avoid extra stress on my feet (like treadling). 

It's cool. It's worth trying.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Yay! A video to go with the book!!!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

WAY cool ! thank you !


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Yep, TaylorR, your book went out in the mail today!

And WIHH, you totally need to try this.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Woohoo!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:hysterical: "I spin fast enough to make me happy." Love it!!:hysterical:

Frazzle your awesome, and I agree with WIHH, the koolaid just might be worth it in this case.:goodjob:


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I should tell you all that the eBook version is *ON SALE* right now!

There's a sitewide promotion at Smashwords right now, tons of books are 75% off until the end of July.

So now's your big chance ... if you get the eBook and then decide you want a hard copy, you get a price break on the hardcopy so it's not like you're out a buncha money. And 75% off $6.95 means you only pay $1.74. 

AND if you review the book before the end of August, I've got a giveaway going on in our Ravelry forum, too. Yes, it's a bribe to get some reviews posted, but it's a fun bribe - you could win a Frazzlebatt!

Seriously, supported spinning is fun and awesome.  And the tools are inexpensive and highly portable!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I'll definitely review it for you when I get through it. You're looking for a review on Ravelry, right?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Anywhere you want, actually: Goodreads, Smashwords or the eBookstore where you got your eCopy (doesn't apply to paper books of course), or in the forum on Ravelry. Any of them qualify you for the prize draw!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Shoot, I don't need _another_ prize! I really appreciate you sending it to me and I'm happy to do what I can to reciprocate.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I can't believe I missed this video, I must really have been out of it lately. Looks like a fun way to spin.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I like Kool-aid. I like learning new techniques. Have a supported spindle, now I need to learn to use it better!


----------



## farmerestes (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh, thank you for making this video, it's so clear! I have a problem starting out with a supported spindle- I attach a leader, but it stops the spindle from spinning. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

FarmerEstes, how does your leader "stop" the spindle?

Let's see ... let's back up a bit.

What kind of spindle are you using? Will it sustain a spin for say, a count of ten if you flick it and just let it go, with no yarn on it or anything?

If it will do that, then once you have your leader on, are you spiralling it up to the tip and off the top at about a 45 degree angle? You might also find your spindle needs to lean a bit away from your fibre supply hand, it may not want to be spinning straight up and down but slightly tilted (10 to 15 degrees) over to the side (like a listing boat!).

Also, do not underestimate just how loosely held your fibre needs to be. The 'peeling it apart and layering it' thing I do at the start of the video, and the drafting from the fold thing - that's REALLY important. It has to be waaaay looser than for two handed drafting, like at the wheel.


If you can give me a few more details of what's happening when you spin, I'll see what I can do to help!


----------



## farmerestes (Jan 6, 2013)

Maybe I don't have a 45 degree angle. It's like the spindle won't turn, the leader or wool just isn't slipping off the top tip. I bet I just need to focus on holding my hand at an angle. Does that sound right?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Yep, raise your arm higher and see if that helps.

Also - have you confirmed that your spindle will stand and turn for at least several seconds without any fibre in play? There are some spindles out there being sold that really just ... well, they really just don't have quite the right shape and don't spin well. That can be extremely frustrating, too - so some Quality Assurance is your first step. Make sure it will stand and spin with no fibre on it first - and I mean for a good count of ten. If it can't do that, then you probably need a different spindle - or to modify the one you have. Got a photo of what you're using? I can probably tell by looking at it, too.

My book on supported spinning (sorry for the advertisement but I do think it might help!) has pictures of the details of spinning supported, making your own spindles, and lots of other information. You can read the first 20% of it for free at the eBook retailer Smashwords, which might get you a bit of background, anyway.


----------

